# Nutri Pharm test e



## will (Mar 3, 2014)

So my buddy shows up today for lifting and he has some Nutri Pharm test e and wants me to tell him if its bunk or not. I've never had any dealings with this and wasn't sure what to tell him other than by looking its definitely ug gear. Anyone know anything about this? I told him to hold off until I could talk to someone that may know


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

only one way to know for sure. 

Why guys keep winding up with gear when they have no idea the quality of it I'll never understand.


----------



## will (Mar 3, 2014)

My thoughts exactly.  I even asked him why he changed gear and his reply was because it's $20 cheaper. I guess if the risk is worth saving $20 on his part then be my guest


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

will said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I even asked him why he changed gear and his reply was because it's $20 cheaper. I guess if the risk is worth saving $20 on his part then be my guest



Your buddy's not very bright. 20 bucks is no reason to change sources if he was happy.


----------



## will (Mar 3, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Your buddy's not very bright. 20 bucks is no reason to change sources if he was happy.



He's brand new to it, first cycle and a 23 year old hard headhead. He works for me and I knew it was gonna be a disaster when he started. He ran ph's and got pretty big so decided to jump into aas. No AI, no pct planned, and now this..... he just looks at some of us at the gym and says I wanna be big like u guys. Ive tried countless times to stear him in the right direction but he's not listening. I'm actually done trying with him but wanted to know if anyone has tried nutri pharm before for my own knowledge and so I could atleast give him something about it


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

will said:


> He's brand new to it, first cycle and a 23 year old hard headhead. He works for me and I knew it was gonna be a disaster when he started. He ran ph's and got pretty big so decided to jump into aas. No AI, no pct planned, and now this..... he just looks at some of us at the gym and says I wanna be big like u guys. Ive tried countless times to stear him in the right direction but he's not listening. I'm actually done trying with him but wanted to know if anyone has tried nutri pharm before for my own knowledge and so I could atleast give him something about it



23 is pretty young to start.  I don't know how big the guy is but around here we believe that anyone can be 200 pounds with out gear.  
It sounds like you have a good head on you shoulders and he should be listening to you. If you are a true friend you will find a way to make him listen. 
I had to get in a fist fight with my best friend once to make him listen. I'm not saying that's the way to go but maybe show him some Picts of someone's infected thigh. He could be playing with fire.


----------



## will (Mar 3, 2014)

Ive showed him pics of guys with gyno and he laughs and says he'll just have to buy a bra. I can't say I'm the smartest guy in the world but now In my mid 30's I seen and lived enough to know quite a bit. Ive also realized in life some people u just can't reach. He still asks questions, I still give him good answers,  but ultimately he makes the decision and lives with the consequences


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 3, 2014)

You did your best will.
Some people just need to learn on their own


----------



## Night_Wing (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah the minimum age most people say should be 25, and you should never cut corners on health! Saving 20 bucks could turn into 500 dollar ambulance ride or expensive hospital visit. Best of Luck!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2014)

Night_Wing said:


> Yeah the minimum age most people say should be 25, and you should never cut corners on health! Saving 20 bucks could turn into 500 dollar ambulance ride or expensive hospital visit. Best of Luck!



i dont think there is a age minimum..U need to have knowledge and a mature mind for steroids..Guys in their early 20s dont have that


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 4, 2014)

will said:


> Ive showed him pics of guys with gyno and he laughs and says he'll just have to buy a bra. I can't say I'm the smartest guy in the world but now In my mid 30's I seen and lived enough to know quite a bit. Ive also realized in life some people u just can't reach. He still asks questions, I still give him good answers,  but ultimately he makes the decision and lives with the consequences





Pinkbear said:


> You did your best will.
> Some people just need to learn on their own



Reminds me of myself a few years ago, ask for advice but still i would do my own thing in life, learn by my own mistakes.

A mate once told me, "A wise man learns from others mistakes, not his own".

I should of listened to him.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 4, 2014)

Dude there is absolutely NO CHANCE he will change his mind.. Best advice dont pin that crap he bought (when in doubt throw it out) tell him to get stuff from his already reliable source suck it up and spend the extra 20 if he wants,to cycle.. Atleast make sure your not injecting bacteria laden peanut oil in your ass


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 4, 2014)

will said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I even asked him why he changed gear and his reply was because it's $20 cheaper. I guess if the risk is worth saving $20 on his part then be my guest


It's not cheaper if it's bunk. It's actually exspensive.


----------



## will (Apr 5, 2014)

He ended up listening in the long run and went back to the reliable source.... biggest problem for him is a slight case of gyno that got his attention so he's finally all ears to what I say. Hate it took that but sometimes its just live and learn


----------



## Reisem (May 15, 2014)

Sometimes u get what u pay for!!


----------



## Jworth72 (May 26, 2014)

Hey will what did the nutri pharm label look like just curious I have seen it going around my area you can pm me if you would like


----------



## will (Jun 3, 2014)

Hell I don't even remember now. I do know it was cheap looking, almost like a home printer done it


----------



## Getbigsoon (Dec 18, 2014)

*Good stuff*

I have taken several products of nutri-pharm and it's all really good stuff... I have seen the best gains out of the 12 years I have been doing this


----------

